
PLE: Reinforcement Learning Environment in Python - nrmn
https://github.com/ntasfi/PyGame-Learning-Environment
======
nrmn
Author here.

Thought I'd share a library I've been using with my personal work and
projects. Its an interface around PyGame which makes it painless to start
doing RL based work. Deciding to share it now as I'd like to get feedback from
others on how to adjust the library and make it useful. Plus I was afraid of
developing "just-one-more-thing" syndrome causing further delays.

If you want to start using it right away General Deep Q RL[1] currently
supports PLE out of the box.

[1][https://github.com/VinF/General_Deep_Q_RL](https://github.com/VinF/General_Deep_Q_RL)

